# This could get ugly....



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I went to Bottle Hollow last Friday, with a good forum member. After buying a Tribal permit for this forum member, we headed to the lake. I was very surprised to see a new sign....

NO BOATING !!!

After a phone call or two, we realized why. A preliminary detection of dressenia mussels have been found in a few Uinta Basin Lake's, including Midview. A second test is being run as we speak, to confirm the findings. So, as of now, all Tribal Water's are closed to boating until further information is available. My understanding is.....not only boats, but pontoons and float tubes as well.

This is *not* good news...with Cottonwood, Brough, Pelican and quite a few smaller lake's ran by the DWR and the Tribal lands, this could be a disaster.

I'm jumping the gun a little on this, I know the Tribal Fish and Game has not made a public statement on this yet, I wish they would have though, it's a long way to go just to read a sign and not be able to put a toon on the water.

Any thoughts or more info than this ?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

...it could get very ugly in a few short years.  -)O(- 

With all the signs/warnings posted at Utah waterways folks need to really take to heart and thoroughly clean equipment and dry it out if the boat or equipment was used on waterways suspected of having aquatic hitchhikers. :wink: :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Aw, man! That stinks, .45!

All that way to read a sign and cast as far as possible, eh? Sorry to hear that. I'd be pretty bent over it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Aw, man! That stinks, .45!
> 
> All that way to read a sign and cast as far as possible, eh? Sorry to hear that. I'd be pretty bent over it.


Actually, I'm more concerned about the outcome of the mussel's than I am worried about me losing the driving time and boat fee's for the year. I really hope the solution will be quick and easy. It will interesting to hear the final results...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Of course. That should go without saying.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I expect to see more closures. The only way to right now to prevent the spread of zebra mussels is to ensure that *everybody* drains and cleans their equipment. Of course, there's no way that's going to happen. It only takes one dirty boat.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

There is no final solution to rid our waters of zebra or quagga mussles. millions of dollars will have to be spent just to keep the water flowing. Lets all cross our fingers that they are not here.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well........the Ute Tribe Fish and Wildlife Department has finally made an 'official' statement concerning this issue. *No Boats or personal floatation device's such as canoe's or float tubes will be allowed on Tribal reservoirs until at least next year. *

This, again, is not good news. With so many other lakes in the vicinity and throughout the west, this could end up to be one big disaster.


----------



## tcb (Sep 26, 2007)

My feeling on this topic is pretty pessimistic. I do my best to drain all the water from my boat at boat landings, only to see water come out of my livewell drain hole when I go around a corner on the highway. I also assume that no matter how well the motor is drained, there is still quite a bit of water in there also when I drive off. Since mussel larvae are minute in size, one has to assume that it is inevitable that they will be transported from lake to lake unless all boating is stopped. I witnessed the spread of milfoil in Minnesota when I lived there even though they have the same recommendations for boat cleanup there.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry Pete...I hadn't realized you had made a post on this topic already...

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=9843&p=111410&hilit=mussels#p111410


----------

